# Is Victoria BC realy that bad?



## TSN.IMM (May 13, 2013)

I found a topic about living in Victoria BC from topixdotcom and most of the opinions are negative. I wonder if Vitoria BC is realy that bad. Would anyone here like to share your opinion about living in Victoria BC?


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Victoria is a nice place to visit but I wouldn't want to live there (IMHO).


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Victoria is chock a block full of Students (attending Vancouver Island University and the older University of Victoria), politicians (the BC Legislature sits here), and retired people (it's quieter than Vancouver but close enough to get to on the ferry). 

I like Victoria but wouldn't live there personally... not that it's a bad place (quite the contrary) but because it's a little too far removed from Vancouver for my liking and just not my cup of tea generally. This is not to say that young professionals don't live there... a lawyer friend who is my age lived there in her 30's (until she got a job in Ottawa) and a former work colleague (2 days older than me... we're 41 now) moved there with his wife almost a decade ago.


----------

